# Who Wants To Talk About Nitrous ?



## Rob43 (Sep 1, 2011)

Like the title says.........

Ask away, OH, and let's keep this civil. 

*EDIT:* This is the original thread on this subject, it makes for good reading.
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=1067165

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taD6P_L8fGc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr4tnQJZdOc

Rob43


----------



## TShoot (Dec 14, 2007)

Would love to have a set up like this but would probably not going to work for a car under warranty. Unless they have some easy setup that you can install/uninstall without the dealer knowing.


----------



## Rob43 (Sep 1, 2011)

It makes things more challenging from a setup perspective, but it can certainly be done. The very biggest thing would be to purchase a second stock OE intake piece where the single wet nitrous nozzle was going to be installed, this way you'd swap back in that one piece before going off to the dealer. The rest could be designed to be removed within 30 minutes or less. I'd recommend starting small with a 35 WHP shot, once you know everything is working properly you can move up to a 75 WHP shot. 

Let me know if you're really interested, figure about $1100 to get it done properly. 



Rob43


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm just not a fan... I feel that after you start your car, it should have all it's power, not opening a bottle, then hitting a button. Just doesn't feel right to me...

EDIT: I guess it's also more of a straight line, low endurance thing and that's not what I'm into... To each his own...


----------



## Rob43 (Sep 1, 2011)

MeNoo said:


> I'm just not a fan... I feel that after you start your car, it should have all it's power, not opening a bottle, then hitting a button. Just doesn't feel right to me...
> 
> EDIT: I guess it's also more of a straight line, low endurance thing and that's not what I'm into... To each his own...


I hear what you're saying, they're certainly Pros & Cons to any of these different "type" F/I systems. I'm confident that if I could put you in my Bimmer for the day that you'd become a convert, the performance is Really that good....

Rob43


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah, bet it's nice. Huge power gains for small money...


----------



## Rob43 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's a video that I've found to be fun & informative on nitrous installation. Start it at about 1:45 into the video.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY25EjnH7K8

Enjoy,
Rob43


----------



## TShoot (Dec 14, 2007)

I would be interested. I need to take the time to watch the video.


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Rob43 said:


> Here's a video that I've found to be fun & informative on nitrous installation. Start it at about 1:45 into the video.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY25EjnH7K8
> 
> ...


They're the best :rofl: I've seen every episode a few times over.


----------



## Rob43 (Sep 1, 2011)

This is the original thread on this subject, it makes for good reading.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=1067165

Rob43


----------



## TShoot (Dec 14, 2007)

Big bummer. Illegal in Maryland. Sh*t!

MARYLAND:

From the criminal code:

§ 22-404.5. Power booster systems prohibited; exceptions.

(a) "Power booster system" defined.- In this section, "power booster system" means any device installed in a motor vehicle which allows liquid nitrous oxide to combine with gasoline for the purpose of increasing engine power. 

(b) Use prohibited.- Except as provided in subsection (c) of this section, a person may not operate on a highway a motor vehicle equipped with a power booster system. 

(c) Exceptions.- A person may operate on a highway a motor vehicle equipped with a power booster if: 

(1) The vehicle is enroute to or from a track where the vehicle is used for racing and the power booster system is inoperative; or 

(2) The container of nitrous oxide has been removed from the vehicle. 


(d) Identification decal.- Every motor vehicle equipped with a power booster system shall be identified with a decal that: 

(1) Is a diamond shaped design consisting of the words "Compressed Gas D.O.T. No. 1070" in silver scotchlite letters 1 inch high on a black background with a silver scotchlite border; 

(2) Is issued by the Office of the Fire Marshal or from a nitrous oxide industry source; and 

(3) Is attached to the left front and right rear bumper of the vehicle. 

(e) Regulations authorized.- The Office of the Fire Marshal may adopt regulations necessary to carry out the provisions of this section. 

(f) Fee for decal.- The Office of the Fire Marshal or nitrous oxide industry source that issues the vehicle identification decal may charge a fee for the issuance of a vehicle identification decal not to exceed the reasonable cost of preparation and distribution.


----------



## Rob43 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hell, I figured you knew that already. I know of several MD guys running nitrous, they run the bottle in the spare tire location where it's completely hidden. 



Rob43


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

The only thing keeping me from installing nitrous is the fact that a replacement engine for my car would cost more than the car.


----------



## Rob43 (Sep 1, 2011)

mark_m5 said:


> The only thing keeping me from installing nitrous is the fact that a replacement engine for my car would cost more than the car.


Nitrous can be done very well as long as all the safety features are used & if the end user doesn't get greedy. Anything in the 50 to 75 WHP range would never be considered greedy, not to mention the bottle lasting for a longer period of time.

Rob43


----------



## TShoot (Dec 14, 2007)

Rob43 said:


> Hell, I figured you knew that already. I know of several MD guys running nitrous, they run the bottle in the spare tire location where it's completely hidden.
> 
> Rob43


No spare tire location in 2011 535xi.


----------



## Rob43 (Sep 1, 2011)

TShoot said:


> No spare tire location in 2011 535xi.


When there's a will there's a way.

This is your answer.

Rob43


----------



## TShoot (Dec 14, 2007)

Rob43 said:


> When there's a will there's a way.
> 
> This is your answer.
> 
> Rob43


Interesting. Would love to see pictures of this setup.


----------



## Rob43 (Sep 1, 2011)

This is a relatively comprehensive list that I just worked out over at E46Fanatics on how to setup a Single wet nozzle system spraying up to roughly 75 WHP. Disregard the spark plug info because it might not be correct for your particular Bimmer.

Enjoy,
Rob43



E46BimmerAddict said:


> I have a List put together and curious if you could look it over to see if i am missing anything. i believe i have it all
> 
> This is all NX parts
> 
> ...


*EDIT:* Autoplicity shows the Proton Plus Kit at a great price. 
http://autoplicity.com/76989-nitrou...89NOFITMENT&utm_campaign=ShoppingComNOFITMENT


----------



## Rob43 (Sep 1, 2011)

TShoot said:


> Interesting. Would love to see pictures of this setup.


You'd have to build it because it's unique to your particular situation. So get on it ! 

Rob43


----------



## TShoot (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok Rob43,

If I needed your help putting this together, should I contact you through PM?? You are only about 3 hours from me or is there a closer person that could help??


----------

